

BSD binutils for ELF - 101914
http://elftoolchain.sourceforge.net

======
101914
Don't run _GNU_ strings on untrusted programs

See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8508478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8508478)

